# Guess Enneagram Type Based on Vibe of user above



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Vespers said:


> I agree with 8w9. Perhaps an 853 tritype fits. (The quote is particularly fitting of an 853 I admire.) But you have less of a forceful, distinctive air than I'd expect SX/SOs to have. But then again, instincts aren't my strong points.


Years of effort toning myself down. Used to be every time I spoke I either made enemies or friends. Still got a long ways to go. 

@Shadow Tag: 9w1 6w7 2w3 sx/sp. Your vibe reminds me of an ex


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

3w2 8w7 7w8 sx/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w4 4w5 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

7w8


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

4w5 sp/sx is my first impression, but I don't think we've really crossed paths much. Hmm
@Temizzle

You've piqued my interest hahaha! Well, mostly the sx part, but reminding you of an ex too


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

7w8 so/sp or sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

You seem very 4w5 to me.
4w5 6w7 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

ehhhhhh 8w9


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Going by total vibe of knowing you so far, 
5w6 1w9 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

You do vibe as an 8w9 core. For the rest of the tritype I'd guess 8w9 3w4 5w6 so/sx.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

5 seems good, considering your sense of humor. Sx-last vibes, too. If you want a curve ball typing, sp 7 could be fun to look into as well!


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w2 9w1 7w6 so/sp


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

4?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

You actually do vibe as your tritype. For an alternate, I could see 4w5 as the core, and 6w5 as a fix. 4w5 6w5 1w9 sp/so


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Some kind of head type for sure. If you are 5, your wings may be balanced. I see 9 for your gut and ... 4 or 3 for your heart. Tough to say so far.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, this thread died.

8w9 3w4 5w6 so/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

RIP lol 3w4 6w7 8w9 so/sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I re-murdered it


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

6w7 4w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

5w6 9w1 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3 6w5 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. *gathers mana* ....8w7!
ah i guess i'm wrong


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. *gathers mana* ....8w7!
> ah i guess i'm wrong


Haven't seen much from you on the forum, but ISFP and the avatar feel 9w1.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w6 8w7 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w4 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Not part of the thread's game for this post.



Jaune Valjaune said:


> 5w6 8w7 4w5 sx/sp




/headscratch


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

8w9


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3 7w6 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

9w8


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

4w3 6w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w5 9w1 3w4 sp/so


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

7w6 so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w5 6w5 9w1 sp/so


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

6w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

6w5 3w4 8w7 sx/so


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Lol so much for hoping I’d get new suggestions to toy with.

6w7, gonna shake things out a bit based on vibes from the VI thread with So/Sx.

693 over 613. Too easygoing and not uptight enough for a 1 fix. In a good way obviously~


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

From vibe alone: some kind of Assertive type, with a head type energy -- so 7w6? Or an intellectual 3w4. Type 6 would not be my first guess.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr Castelo said:


> From vibe alone: some kind of Assertive type, with a head type energy -- so 7w6? Or an intellectual 3w4. Type 6 would not be my first guess.


Oh, nice. It’s not like you don’t know me at this point so if you have more to say on the subject would you mind talking about it somewhere ? Edit: Unless you mean that after further interactions you do adhere to the Six typing.

And you already know it’ll be a 9 or 5 suggestion from me


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w6 3w4 8w9 sx/so


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

For the above, I could see 5, 6 or 9, you have a kind of reclusive vibe.



ElectricSlime said:


> Oh, nice. It’s not like you don’t know me at this point so if you have more to say on the subject would you mind talking about it somewhere ? Edit: Unless you mean that after further interactions you do adhere to the Six typing.
> 
> And you already know it’ll be a 9 or 5 suggestion from me


I don't think I have much more to say about this. I'm not really adhering to either typing, it depends on your reason for typing as a 6.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

1w9 sx/sp


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

7 or 8 I'd guess.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 2w3 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w2 6w7 8w7 sx/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w6 sx/so


----------



## Nokoiyuh (May 18, 2015)

6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

6w5 1w2 3w4 so/sx


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

From what little I've observed, your behavior is consistent with the impression I have of your avatar. I'd say 459.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 4w3 9w8 so/sx by vibe, probably.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w8 sx/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

3w4 8w9 6w7 sx/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

4w3 7w8 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

sx/sp 3, can't decide which wing :frustrating:


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

4w3? sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 3w4 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

4w3 sx/so


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w2 sx/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1w9 6w5 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

9w8 6w7 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

1w9 4w3 7w8 So/Sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

1w9 6w7 4w5 so/sp


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

9w1 4w5 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1w9 4w5 5w4 sx/so


----------

